# Intel X screen freeze on a Mac running FreeBSD-CURRENT/EFI



## andersbo87 (Jul 18, 2014)

Hello, everyone!
Last weekend, I created a custom ISO from the latest -CURRENT sources which contained an EFI image that is bootable on my MacBook Pro.
Both installation and booting from this new FreeBSD 11 EFI system goes without any problems.
However, I've also installed X11 and GNOME to get a graphical environment to work with, and that's when my problem occurs.
The problem is that every time I start up X,the screen freezes with a cursor in the top left corner of the screen. Pressing i.e. alt+F2 to switch away from this screen does not work.
 I've attached a picture to try to show what I mean:

This computer has an Intel HD 3000 card as well as an AMD Radeon Mobility HD 6770M card.

When I try to use the radeon driver, X exits because of BIOS errors (since I do not use BIOS when in EFI mode).

I've also attached a ZIP file containing the output of `uname -a` and `dmesg -a` from a verbose boot, as well as contents of X log file and /etc/X11/xorg.conf.

I hope you guys can help out on the screen freezing issue when I start X.org.
It is worth mentioning that even if the screen freezes, the computer is still fully able to run other commands.

Thanks in advance and a great and happy summer to you all.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 18, 2014)

*Re: Intel X screen freeze on a Mac running FreeBSD-CURRENT/E*

Alt-Fn only works on text consoles.  To switch away from X, it is Ctrl-Alt-Fn.

I don't know what the situation is on the Mac as far as system consoles and vt(4).  If it's like other Intel systems, switching out of X will not seem to work because sc(4) does not know how to reset the graphics screen.  See vt(4).


----------



## andersbo87 (Jul 19, 2014)

*Re: Intel X screen freeze on a Mac running FreeBSD-CURRENT/E*

AFAIK, the only difference between Macs and other PCs is that Macs tend to use EFI 1.10, while other PCs use EFI 2.X.
The weird thing is that when I use FreeBSD in CMS mode (legacy BIOS), X works fine, GDM shows up as it should, etc, but as soon as I install and start up X on EFI FreeBSD, the screen stays black instead of showing graphical content. So in other works, my problem is starting X and getting it to work. The vesa driver doesn't work either.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 19, 2014)

*Re: Intel X screen freeze on a Mac running FreeBSD-CURRENT/E*

Please report any issues with -CURRENT to the mailinglists. 

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


----------

